
Visual artist Noelia Towers on being compelled to create [NSFW] - axiomdata316
https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/visual-artist-noelia-towers-on-being-compelled-to-create/
======
bradknowles
I respect that she uses herself as the subject of these paintings.

On difficult subjects, if the artist is also the model, then you neatly
sidestep the problem of the potential that they didn’t know what they were
doing, or that they were coercing the model, or that they were debasing the
model by objectifying them.

Now, it is possible for someone to coerce someone else to be both artist and
model, but that meta-level of coercion would happen off the
page/screen/canvas.

------
rudedogg
Should probably add [NSFW] to the title

~~~
p1necone
Good thing I'm currently working from home.

------
blumomo
How many HN karma points are required to flag an article?

Edit: Ah, there actually was a flag link, I overlooked it.

~~~
implements
Before you do that, it seems quite an interesting site:

[https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/](https://thecreativeindependent.com/people/)

